# Sos help with coolant warning



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Guys sos help,last night I got a red light warning to turn off the engine and check the coolant level.I did and this is their level...is it false alarm or really i have a problem?today when i turned the engine on no warning appeared









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't understand. The picture clearly shows the coolant level below the min mark. Why are you asking such a blatantly obvious question?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

As you can see the coolant is below the ___MIN___ line. Top it up asap!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Firstly because the warning didn't re appear at all and I secondly cause I wanted to ask if someone here had a similar 'incident' and they used a little of a non official audi coolant.Cause today is a national holiday and official audis are closed and i need to move the car for two days till monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

By non official i mean other than this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If you have Audi assist, pull over, ring them, get recovered and stick some mile on a hire car over the weekend. In any case I wouldn't top up with a non official coolant in case they say I had caused further damage. You never know.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My advice is *DO NOT* use unofficial coolant.

Just top it up to the MIN mark with plain water and get the right coolant after the holiday.

You could even leave it as it is. The MIN mark has a "safety factor" in it so there's still some coolant left in the expansion tank.

It will also be worth checking for coolant leaks - in normal use it's unusual for the level to drop at all - at least in my experience.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Important characteristic is G13 so find this one on a fuel station and then you won't need to replace it..of course you have to check in Audi and find why this happened!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just drive it to your closest dealers, they will top it up FoC for you.
Id also ask them to do a quick check on the system for leaks.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

After searching in every gas station near me(5 of them) i found this







which is a g12+ and it's only to be used in case of emergency as per audi's book...do i use this or top until the min mark with plain water for the next 2 days...audi assist not an option today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As said use plain water until you can get correct coolant. It's obviously leaking some where or reservoir cap was not done up tight & it's boiled away.
Hoggy.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Used plain water and hope for the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had similar on my A1 when almost new,just added a small amount of tap water to bring up to level.Did not find any leaks and no further problems.Maybe some air was trapped in the system.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Had the same - the warning light went on and off for a day or two, then off completely for a few days then on again. Went to local dealer with no appointment and they topped it up there and then and threw me in another bottle. Miraculous from a London dealership.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Guys quick update for all of you that were kind enough to suggest possible solutions on the previous days.Went to the dealership and they re assured me that everything is fine on the car and it's very usual on the first 5.000-15.000 km to have a higher than normal consumption of the coolant and the oil cause the engine is still new and it takes its time to smooth...Anyway he admitted that using tap water was the best solution at the time for me and if the warning comes on again we will schedule an appointment to check it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Regarding the oil which has dropped below the c mark(which on thr book says to top it asap until the a mark)he said that the 'stick'(dont know how to call it) that we check the oil doesnt go very down and the REAL problem would be if the stick didnt have any oil on it cause apparently there is oil even below the limits of the stick.I bought Castro Edge 5W-30 1lt for 23€ to have with me WHEN the oil warning light to fill 1lt comes on.I then asked about the oil service and he sait that i have 2 options.Either on 15.000km or at 20.000km BUT he suggested if i moreoften use the car in the city's traffic i should change on 15.000km.
That is all guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They'll tell you anything,  Oil perhaps, but no reason why it would use more coolant. Just keep a check on the level.
Hoggy.  .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't wait until the oil level low alarm shows, check it frequently & if required top up a little at a time until at correct level.
Engine off, wait a few minutes for oil to drain back into sump & Check oil level using the dipstick & top up if required with TT on level ground.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Glad the coolant level is now sorted - but the engine shouldn't use any. Neither of my TTs have ever required the level to be topped up.

As above check the oil with the dip stick. The oil warning light might not work . . . . .


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Just seen this thread... FYI you may want to check out the Audi Sport forum - the mk3 A3 (8v), particularly the S3, had this problem with coolant loss or apparent coolant loss. It happened on my mk3 S3 and many others reported the same issue with their car. Audi as ever deny there's a common problem, but clearly there is! I also bet the tinkle, tinkle metallic sound from the engine bay is something else TT owners have found... had that on my S3 too - just noticing it on my new TTS...


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Tinkle what d you mean exactly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

